# طريقه تفصيل الكوع



## almaawg (11 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اريد منكم أن تساعدونى فى كيفيه تفصيل الكوع من ال (أ) الى (ى) وياريت بالرسومات لو أمكن يا بش مهندسين
ومتشكر جدا جدا ليكوا جميعا
وربنا يوفق الجميع
م/مصطفى عابدين


----------



## أحمد رأفت (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا كل الى اعرفة انة لوقطرة من 0 الى 12 بوصة يبقى نصف قطر الدوران بيساوى 0.5* نصف قطرة 
ولو أكبر من 12 بوصةيساوى 1.5* فى نصف قطرة


----------



## عامرالجراح (14 مايو 2011)

هناك طريقتان أعرفهما الأولى ببرنامج الأوتوكاد والأخرى يدويا فأيهما تفضل هذا أولا ثم يجب أن تعطيني قياس الكوع ( قطره بالإنش)


----------



## said mostafa (27 يناير 2012)

*تفصيل كوع 90 درجة شورت*

تفصيل كوع 90 درجة شورت 500م​




الكوع الشورت


الحدفة تساوى نصف قطر دوران الكوع​



لمعرفة الحدفة 


القطر بالبوصة مضروب فى 2.54​








​ 

سيتم تقسيم الكوع على ثلاثة سمكات وسط كبيرة وسمكتين بداية ونهاية صغيرة 


السمكة الكبيرة ضعف حجم السمكة الصغيرة كما هو مبين فى الشكل.


سيتم الحسابات على سمكة صغيرة وهى 11.25 درجة


فى البداية سيتم تخطيط الماسورة خطوط طولية نبدا بالسنتر فى الاربعة جوانب وبين كل سنتر وسنتر نخطط خطين


اصبح مجموع الخطوط 12 خط​






بعد كدة عنرسم مثلث على ورقة درجة 11.25


كما هو مبين فى الشكل​





​ 



ونقوم بعمل الخطوط العمودية على المثلث عدد الخطوط هو عدد خطوط نصف الماسورة اللى احنا عملناها على الماسور


7خطوط والنصف الاخر بة 5 خطوط وخطين السنتر مشتركين مع الجانبين


يبقى الخطو اللى عنوجد مسافاتها 7 خطوطمن سنتر النصف الى سنتر النصف​



العملية كلها بتعتمد على حساب المثلثات


من الخط رقم1 الى الخط رقم 7 دى مسافى قطر الماسورة اللى هى 50سم


المسافة من زاوية المثلث الى منتصف المثلث دى الحدفة


لوطرحنا نصف قطر الماسورة من مسافة الحدفة عنوجد المسافة الباقية من المثلث


بمعنى لوضربت20بوصة فى2.54 يكون الناتج 50.8 سم لوطرحناها من نصف القطر اللى هو 25سم


انا دلوقتى ممكن اجيب المسافة رقم 7 و4 و1 بسهولة


عقول tan11.25 فى المسافة الى هى25.8 عيطلع معاى المسافة رقم 7


نضرب tan11.25 فى المسافة الى هى 50.8 عيطلع معاى رقم 4


نضرب tan11.25فى المسافة اللى هى 75.8 عيطلع معاى رقم 1​



اتمنى يكون الشرح واضح 


باقى المسافات نشرحها فى درس تانى علشان الامور متدخلش على بعضها​


​ 

لتحميل صور الشرح كاملة
​ 

من هنا


﻿لمتابعة كل جديد من التفصيلات​


http://mhraty.blogspot.com/​


----------



## مهدى حسبو محمد (27 يناير 2012)

ارجو من الأخوة شرح بالرسم لمخطط مبني مستشفى على ان تكون مواسير الصرف الصحى تحت الخرسانة العادية وجدول المناسيب طبقا للقطر والطول


----------

